# Best kind of luggage for suits and blazers?



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Greetings All:

Now that I'm back to dressing as if it's 1980 again I'll also be traveling for business and pleasure by car and/or airplane. I surveyed my luggage and I've noticed that all I seem to have are various kinds of duffle bags. The kind of luggage I had 25 years ago seems to have either vanished or been put on roller skates.

I've looked here for ideas (plenty of brands noted and discussed) and at general travel tips sites ("Pack only one small bag, wear all nylon and save hours by washing yourself and your clothes at the same time in a quick shower. Drip dry.")

So I must ask my fellow gentlemen of the must-iron shirt and must-press trousers set: which would be better for travel with Trad suits and jackets, a garment bag or a hard or semi-hard-side packing case with suiter inserts?

My requirements are reasonably simple: to arrive without having to have everything laundered and pressed again. I also don't mind carrying something so it doesn't have to have wheels. Needs to fit four suits's worth of clothes.

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

My blazer survived the trip to hawaii in a checked garment bag without needing pressing. My shirts also seemed to fair well as well.

Your mileage may vary, but garment bags are the way to go.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

My husband takes a garment bag and a smaller bag for shoes and other things. 

It's worthwhile to have a small travel steamer for suits, because wrinkles do happen.


----------



## babycatcher (Apr 6, 2008)

Quay said:


> Greetings All:
> 
> Now that I'm back to dressing as if it's 1980 again I'll also be traveling for business and pleasure by car and/or airplane. I surveyed my luggage and I've noticed that all I seem to have are various kinds of duffle bags. The kind of luggage I had 25 years ago seems to have either vanished or been put on roller skates.
> 
> ...


I heartily recommend this:

I went through a bunch of bags before I found something that would handle 2 suits and a blazer with minimal folding. I think it can handle 4 suits with ease, but you can only get 2 pairs of shoes in it if you pack 4 suits. This case is cleverly designed. It may look big, but it meets carry-on sizing restrictions too. This is the cheapest price I have seem for it by at least $75. If you are flying on equipment that has garment closets, you can also unzip it and hang it just like a garment bag.

Best trick I ever picked up was this--lay out all your stuff the night before but pack as late as you can. Then, as soon as you get to your hotel, hang your suits and shirts in the bathroom and blast the shower as hot as you can with the door closed. 20 minutes later, take it all out and give it a good shake. Wool should have no wrinkles at all, and cotton shirts should at most need a touch up.

Happy traveling. Too bad it is a chore now in the post 9/11 world.

BC


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

Get one of these and I will live vicariously through you:
https://www.ghurka.com/browse/store_product.jsp?p=P1026&c=10&s=-1&ss=-1&cat_viewed=TRAVEL


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

I have always been a big fan of Tumi luggage. I am sure there is better stuff out there these days, but I have had my small pull tote for about 12 years and in the peak of my travels, I was Platinum or Gold Elite on several airlines at once so that bag took QUITE a few trips and is still going strong!


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

I have been using this from Hartmann for the last 3 weeks. Works great.

https://www.hartmann.com/shop/productDetail.asp?sku=3225-I

I wasted money on a Briggs & Reily standard type 22" roll on. Clothes all wrinkled, etc.

When I started buying luggage 30 years ago, Tumi and Hartmann were the only 2 real choices and that is still the same today. Hartmann is by far the more "trad" of the two. But, heavy duty travelers say Tumi will last a bit longer.

Wrap your suits in drycleaner bags to minimize wrinkles.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Quay said:


> Greetings All:
> 
> ...My requirements are reasonably simple: to arrive *without having to have everything laundered and pressed again.* I also don't mind carrying something so it doesn't have to have wheels. Needs to fit four suits's worth of clothes.
> 
> ...


Are you kidding? Everything on this forum needs laundering and pressing. Ha, ha, ha!!1!


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you everyone for such good advice and examples! The consensus seems to be for a dedicated garment bag. Good. The Ghurka fits my heart while the Hartmaan is closer to budget. The Victorinox looks like it's got all sorts of modern packing goodies. I've had good luck with Tumi in the past but the repair center in San Francisco is not great.

I'll have to ponder some more but that Hartmaan is awfully sweet. And of course, practical, sturdy, great warranty....and sweet.

This is sort of like AE or Alden shoes, isn't it? Either spend the money on a really good pair of shoes or keep buying "disposables" and end up spending more money over time. (Assuming of course in the case of luggage that it doesn't go missing while you're using it. Not usually a problem with shoes.)

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

A.Squire said:


> Are you kidding? Everything on this forum needs laundering and pressing. Ha, ha, ha!!1!


At least you didn't say "everyone." 

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Bob Loblaw said:


> Get one of these and I will live vicariously through you:
> https://www.ghurka.com/browse/store_product.jsp?p=P1026&c=10&s=-1&ss=-1&cat_viewed=TRAVEL


The problem with Ghurka (and similar bags), apart from being outrageously overpriced, is that they are extremely heavy, and a very basic rule of travel is that your bags, particularly those without wheels, shouldn't outweigh their contents. At some point, they will end up on your shoulder, and Murphy's Law being what it is, the distance you will have to carry that bag is exponentially proportional to the weight of the bag.


----------



## BPH (Mar 19, 2007)

I would always go for the garment bag. I do like that Ghurka but wouldnt like to entrust it to the luggage monkeys at the airport at that price!


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

cglex said:


> I have been using this from Hartmann for the last 3 weeks. Works great.
> 
> https://www.hartmann.com/shop/productDetail.asp?sku=3225-I


I have this Hartmann bag, in the "Wings" pattern, and it is terrific. In fact, all my luggage is Hartmann and I am very loyal to them. We have a bunch of mismatched Hartmann patterns but somehow they all seem to go together.

Tumi is unquestionably good quality but is too ordinary; like a Rolex.

BTW, I use both the shower-steam and dry-cleaner-bags techniques mentioned above and they are useful.

TJS


----------



## cumberlandpeal (May 12, 2006)

I travel a good deal by airplane and suggest that you acquire a roller bag of good quality. I have owned Hartman and am now using an Orvis bag that has a lifetime guarantee and is quite servicable. Place suits or blazers on wooden hangers or on the wire hangers that they come back from the cleaners on. Then put a plastic cleaner bag over the suit. The put the suit into whatever the luggage makers provides for hanging clothes. It will seem that they will come out wrinkled horribly but even though folded for ten or twelve hours they will shake out quickly once freed from their plastic and hung.

The plastic bags are the trick. If you put them in the luggage makers apparatus without the bags you will have wrinkled clothes on arrival.

Trust me on this, I have been riding these planes pretty much non-stop across the world for thirty years.


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

*Delsey luggage*

Nearly 2 million miles ago I took a lesson from a couple of co-workers who were using Delsey. I picked up a Delsey and would probably stay with it if I had to replace it. Basically it is a gigantic boxy tupperware, with no lining so there is nothing to absorb liquids if something gets spilled. tough handle (very important) strong, non-protruding wheels. Combination locks.

imho, anyone who travels a lot knows that luggage without wheels is a pain, trad or not. BTW, i've learned to fold my shirts, slacks & jackets, also using the plastic cleaner bags as described above. Wrinkling is a non issue.

That gurka stuff, anything made out of leather, anything that is intended to be a "status symbol" is, imho, a bother. Though I did used to travel with a very handsome piece of high quality leather luggage. But i only toted that around when I was goign to be the only one handling it, like in my trunk, etc.

just my .02.


----------



## LoftonsGC (Dec 11, 2007)

babycatcher said:


> Then, as soon as you get to your hotel, hang your suits and shirts in the bathroom and blast the shower as hot as you can with the door closed. 20 minutes later, take it all out and give it a good shake.
> 
> BC


Just be sure that when you go to do this, the shower head is pointing into the tub. I had a problem my first week of being a road warrior where I fell asleep and when I woke up, there was water coming from underneath the door to the bathroom.

When the maid cleaned the shower, she must have hit the shower head to point at the back wall which caused the water to spill all over the floor and flood out into the room. In my need for sleep, I somehow didn't notice it when I turned the water on.

Good luck-
Lofton


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks again for all the memories, good sense, and advice, especially about remembering to check out where the shower head is aimed before use. *smile* I do remember the dry cleaner's bags tricks and will definitely continue to use them.

Although last time I had a garment bag it was from LE, navy canvas with a monogram (thanks _OPH_!), and had no wheels. Didn't even really fold. You had to ask the airline at check-in for a cardboard garment bag sleeve, of which they had plenty. Whole bag went tidily into the sleeve and your clothes arrived wherever you were going without any wrinkles at all. (Still using the plastic bags over each packed item, though.)

My father traveled the world from the 1950's to about 1978. That was when luggage did not have wheels (how the heck did mankind forestall this invention for so long?) but porters were numerous and airlines such as Air France had great programs like Service Plus that made bag toting very easy. He had hard-sided three-suiters from American Tourister or somesuch and needed to replace them every few years. As many have noted, status-symbol luggage can be troublesome, especially back then when it was stolen with great frequency. It was also a bad idea to be a "flashy American" as it made you a target in parts of the world for theft and kidnapping. Seems those problems are problems again!

Next thing, though, someone is going to tell me that they don't have the upstairs first class lounge on the 747s anymore.

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Sartre said:


> Tumi is unquestionably good quality but is too ordinary; like a Rolex.


I am an ordinary Rolex kind of girl!


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

*I don't travel all that often...*

When I do travel and have to travel with a suit and pressed shirt, i.e. a out of town wedding, I've found two things come in handy:

1. The airlines will still hang a hanging bag for you if you carry it on, particularly if you show up on time and are nice about asking them to hang it. My last flight with a hanging bag the attendant asked me if she could take it and hang it for me, rather than me having to ask.

2. My drycleaners will fold and box shirts. Even in the softest sided luggage a boxed shirt stays pressed.

JPH712


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> I am an ordinary Rolex kind of girl!


The purpose of this forum is to help you upgrade in all walks of life


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

cglex said:


> I have been using this from Hartmann for the last 3 weeks. Works great.
> 
> https://www.hartmann.com/shop/productDetail.asp?sku=3225-I


I've logged over 500K miles on six year old 41" version of this one. Keeps suits and shirts in good shape when checked and evehnfits in the overhead of every full size jet (doesn't fit in Barbie [aka, regional] jets). The older ones were nicer - I was at our Hartmann dealer yesterday and noticed they now have fewer outer pockets, lighter zipper hardware and thinner leather on the trim. The shape and size are perfect though.

I wore out the wheels so I brought it back to the store for free repair. At that time the warranty even covered normal wear and tear. They had it back in one week, delivered to my home, no charge. Vintage versions with some patina on the leather are quite trad, IMHO. You might try eBay, but I can't imagine anyone getting rid of one.

EDIT: I found a pic/listing of one more like mine, and more expensive.
https://www.classicluggage.com/Intensity_Collection_-_Garment_Bags_by_Hartmann133883.html (second one from top)
I wonder if Hartmann has two different quality levels for its "Intensity" line. Or this could be an old picture and they, like many companies, are making everything more cheaply now...


----------



## hbecklin (Aug 22, 2007)

Quay- I too echo the cries of the many who have said that Hartmann is the way to go. I truly think their tweed collection is fantastic, and is the one I use the most often, however my belting leather Hartmann is a wonderful status piece.

Andiamo also makes great luggage, but my experience with them is luggage from the 80s and 90s sans wheels.

The Ghurka, while being exceedingly nice, seems to be very, very expensive. I would also go for something lighter.

The shower tip is gold. I use it all the time when I travel. Don't do ties in it, though.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Hartman and Ghurka*

Gentlemen

I have used Hartman for about 35 years now. I have bought within the last 10 years some more leather luggage. Made in USA, has been the best. It now outsources. Ghurka gentlemen, I have owned some time ago as well, before they became a name. Not worth what they charge, not worth this price.
And I think they are outsourcing as well.
I recommend Mulholland and look at Filson. Although their bags are outsourced as well. I have hear a lot of good stuff about their luggage.
Luggage, like clothes, is going over seas as well.

Nice day gentlemen


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Mulholland*

Gentlemen
I do not think Mulholland is outsourced, just some Filson

Nice day


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

rip said:


> The purpose of this forum is to help you upgrade in all walks of life


Ha! I think if I am going to upgrade, I am going to need a sugar daddy!


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen
> I do not think Mulholland is outsourced, just some Filson
> 
> Nice day


there's a lot of it on Sierra Trading Post that purports to be made in the far east--china, i believe.


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen
> I have used Hartman for about 35 years now.
> 
> I recommend Mulholland and look at Filson. Although their bags are outsourced as well. I have hear a lot of good stuff about their luggage.
> Luggage, like clothes, is going over seas as well.


Ditto - as mentioned in a previous post, my Hartmann is my primary suit bag. I have a Mulholland and a Filson duffle (still made in USA), the former for overnight (wear the same suit/blazer going and coming) and the latter for casual weekends. I'm quite satisfied with the quality, durability and usability found in all three brands. Selection was the result of extensive research and a few returns. I'm a little concerned about the current Hartmann products and their warranty isn't what it used to be.


----------

